# Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???



## Xell (20. März 2008)

Hallöchen Leute,
ich weiß dass ich mir hier mit jetzt keine Freunde gewinne, aber es interessiert mih trotzdem.
Folgendes Scenario:
Angeln im Angelteich ohne Angelschein, erwischt durch normale Untersuchung, dass man kein Schein hat (also nicht durch irgendwelchen mist wie zum beispiel fisch falsch töten oder dergleichen, alles richtig gemacht nur man hat kein schein)

hat jemand erfahrungen damit gemacht, wie hoch die Strafe ist?
Bußgeld oder gar dicke Anzeige?
Folgen für den "zukünftigen" Angelschein?

MfG Xell


----------



## mlkzander (20. März 2008)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*

dir kann nix passieren denn anscheinend bist du unter 14 und somit
noch nicht strafmündig
wärst du älter hättest du deinen schein und dir könnte aufgrund deiner
geistigen reife so etwas nicht passieren


----------



## mot67 (20. März 2008)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*

der fischereiaufseher darf dein angelgerät einkassieren und wird dich im normalfall anzeigen wegen (versuchtem) fischdiebstahl.


----------



## spin-paule (20. März 2008)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*

Hi zusammen,

ich arbeite als SozPäd und hatte neulich einen Klienten, der am Main beim Schwarzangeln erwischt wurde. Über die näheren Umstände kann ich nichts sagen - nur soviel: Die Geldstrafe betrug 840,- € !!!

Gruß Paul


----------



## angler-jan (20. März 2008)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*

Bei einem bekannten war es mal auf der Möhne so, dass er Angelgerät und Schein für 1 Jahr abgeknüpft bekam und noch irgendwas zahlen musste.


----------



## Rossi1983 (20. März 2008)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*

Kommt drauf an wer dich erwischt würde ich sagen...Fischereiaufseher wird dich anzeigen und dein Gerät kassieren (was er auch darf). Wenn es der Besitzer ist, kann es sein das er von einer Anzeige absieht, dafür darfst richtig Geld für neuen Besatz hinblättern...und glaub mir wenn du das Glück hast das er dich nicht anzeigt, dann kannste deinen Geldbeutel schon mal weit aufmachen - sagen wir eher sehr weit. Wenn ned zahlst, dann zeigt er dich eben doch an ;-). Zwickmühle würde ich sagen...

Aber wie mlkzander schon sagt...wenn man fischen will dann macht man eben den schein. ist doch das gleiche wie beim autofahren etc. auch...Verstehe die Leute immer nicht die zwar fischen wollen, dann aber ihren Ar... nicht hochbekommen und zu faul zum lernen sind *kotz*.


----------



## Ammersee-angler (20. März 2008)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*

dan lass dich nicht erwischen


----------



## Angler25 (20. März 2008)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*

*Das könnte passieren mit dir........:c*


*§ 293

Fischwilderei

Wer unter Verletzung fremden Fischereirechts oder Fischereiausübungsrechts 
1. fischt oder
2. eine Sache, die dem Fischereirecht unterliegt, sich oder einem Dritten zueignet, beschädigt oder zerstört,
wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu zwei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.:m*
|wavey:


----------



## Steffen23769 (20. März 2008)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*

Ungeachtet der Naivität des Fragestellers frage ich mich, wann der erste die Todestrafe fordert...


----------



## Ammersee-angler (20. März 2008)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*

Ich, ich


----------



## gründler (20. März 2008)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*

hi
Angelschein oder neue Prüfung machen hat sich meistens erledigt,wenn da ne Vorstrafe wegen Schwarzfischen bezw. Fischwilderei im Konto steht.
lg


----------



## feedex (20. März 2008)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*



Angler25 schrieb:


> *Das könnte passieren mit dir........:c*
> 
> 
> *§ 293
> ...



Angler25, Kompliment!
Das wird dem TE den nötigen Mut geben, die Sache gelassen abzuwarten....


----------



## Case (20. März 2008)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*

Kumpel von mir....

von der Polizei erwischt. Drei Forellen gefangen. 1200 DM. Plus Anwalts- Gerichts- und was weiß ich noch alles für Kosten. 

Case


----------



## Crotalus (20. März 2008)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*

Außerdem ist es (versuchter) Diebstahl und nicht Fischwilderei, wenn er im (Angel)Teich gefischt hat. Denn diese Fische sind nicht Herrenlos. Hier muß dann einerseits der entstandene Schade bezahlt werden und zusätzlich fällt vermutlich eine Geldstrafe oder vielleicht auch Arbeitsdienst etc. an. Ist vermutlich stark von dem Alter des Erwischten abhängig und ob bereits andere Vorstrafen existieren. Anwaltskosten bzw. Gerichtskosten kommen sowieso immer dazu.

Langfristige Auswirkungen auf einen späteren Erwerb des Fischerscheins wird es vermutlich weniger bis kaum welche haben, wenn es nicht öfter vorgekommen ist und wieder in Abhängigkeit vom Alter (ein Jugendlicher wird deutlich "besser" wegkommen wie ein Erwachsener). Wenn jeder der mal schwarzgefischt hat und erwischt worden ist keinen Fischerschein mehr machen dürfte, dann gäbe es vermutlich einige Angler weniger.


----------



## Xell (20. März 2008)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*

hehe, danke für eure erhlichen Antworten,
jedoch geht es nicht um faulheit oder naivität, sondern um meine ungeduld.
Ich habe gehört dass viele Angler an den Angelteichen ohne Schein angeln und weil ich bis zu meiner prüfung 2 Monate warten muss, dacte ich mir dass ich am Angelteich vll einwenig angeln gehen könnte, so wie es die anderen auch tun, vorausgesetzt, dass die Konsequenz nicht so groß ist.

Wenn ich jemanden mit meiner Frage belleidigt habe, tut es mir leid. ich bin nur ehrlich ...


----------



## alex82 (20. März 2008)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*

nicht persönlich nehmen,aber jeder der schwarz angelt sollte auch  erwischt werden. die zwei monate hättest noch warten können. achso, bei uns am see wurden letzten herbst zwei  typen beim schleppen erwischt(verboten in brandenburg) nicht nur das,sie hatten weder fischereischein noch angelkarte. strafe 35 € pro nase.nachdem sie auf anraten eines anwalts oder so einen reumütigen brief geschrieben haben.soviel dazu.die angelkarte kostet 100€.irgendwas haut da nich hin:v
mfg alex


----------



## mlkzander (20. März 2008)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*



Xell schrieb:


> hehe, danke für eure erhlichen Antworten,
> jedoch geht es nicht um faulheit oder naivität, sondern um meine ungeduld.
> Ich habe gehört dass viele Angler an den Angelteichen ohne Schein angeln und weil ich bis zu meiner prüfung 2 Monate warten muss, dacte ich mir dass ich am Angelteich vll einwenig angeln gehen könnte, so wie es die anderen auch tun, vorausgesetzt, dass die Konsequenz nicht so groß ist.
> 
> Wenn ich jemanden mit meiner Frage belleidigt habe, tut es mir leid. ich bin nur ehrlich ...



ich hoffe nur für dich das du nicht aus dem fenster springst wenn es die andern tun........
ich finde auch das jeder erwischt werden sollte -würde es allenfalls bei 
kiddis ersten versuchen tolerieren
normal sind die strafen noch viel zu milde
aber es gibt glaube ich mehr angler mit schein denen alle regeln egal sind
als schwarze -insoweit relativiert sich das natürlich alles wieder


----------



## Steffen23769 (20. März 2008)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*



alex82 schrieb:


> nicht persönlich nehmen,aber jeder der schwarz angelt sollte auch  erwischt werden. die zwei monate hättest noch warten können. achso, bei uns am see wurden letzten herbst zwei  typen beim schleppen erwischt(verboten in brandenburg) nicht nur das,sie hatten weder fischereischein noch angelkarte. strafe 35 € pro nase.nachdem sie auf anraten eines anwalts oder so einen reumütigen brief geschrieben haben.soviel dazu.die angelkarte kostet 100€.irgendwas haut da nich hin:v
> mfg alex



Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil...
Bitte nochmal untenstehendes Zitat des TE GENAU lesen.
Da wird Dir vielleicht etwas auffallen... nämlich, daß er NUR gefragt hat und "ES" noch gar nicht getan hat.

Manchmal denke ich, die Leute hier lesen nur die Threadüberschrift und hauen dann ihren Kommentar rein...



mlkzander schrieb:


> aber es gibt glaube ich mehr angler mit schein denen alle regeln egal sind
> als schwarze -insoweit relativiert sich das natürlich alles wieder



Eben...





Xell schrieb:


> hehe, danke für eure erhlichen Antworten,
> jedoch geht es nicht um faulheit oder naivität, sondern um meine ungeduld.
> Ich habe gehört dass viele Angler an den Angelteichen ohne Schein angeln und weil ich bis zu meiner prüfung 2 Monate warten muss, dacte ich mir dass ich am Angelteich vll einwenig angeln gehen könnte, so wie es die anderen auch tun, vorausgesetzt, dass die Konsequenz nicht so groß ist.
> 
> Wenn ich jemanden mit meiner Frage belleidigt habe, tut es mir leid. ich bin nur ehrlich ...


----------



## fliafi (20. März 2008)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*

Wenn man viele Jahre beruflich mit dem Angeln zu tun hat und immer wieder hört: "an dem Weiher kannst Du ohne Schein fischen und der Teichbesitzer xy drückt ein Auge zu" . . . usw, ob's stimmt oder nicht, dann ist es volkommen natürlich, legitim und völlig in Ordnung wenn ein junger Angler wie Xell dies in einem Forum hinterfrägt und mehr glaub ich wollte Xell gar nicht!


----------



## Nordlicht1975 (20. März 2008)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*

Da muss sich doch mal der Anwalt einschalten, auch wenn´s ja nur eine hypothetische Frage ist: Wenn ich die Frage richtig verstanden habe, liegen die bisherigen Antworten nämlich alle mehr oder weniger knapp daneben.

Wenn er keinen Fischerei*erlaubnis*schein (also Tageskarte o. ä.) erwerben würde, wäre es an einem Angelteich in der Tat ein Diebstahl (bzw. an einem Schneidertag halt versuchter Diebstahl). Das ist aber anscheinend nicht gemeint, wie sich aus einem der späteren Postings des Themenerstellers ergibt. Da ist ja von seiner Ungeduld die Rede, ich gehe also davon aus, dass nach den Konsequenzen für einen fehlenden Fischereischein gefragt ist.

Das Angeln ohne *Fischereischein* stellt in NRW dagegen eine Ordnungswidrigkeit gem. § 55 Abs. 1 Nr. 3 des Landesfischereigesetzes dar (ist in anderen Bundesländern übrigens nicht anders). Sowas kann zwar auch mal ein recht teurer Spaß werden, aber OWis sind halt nur die "kleinen Geschwister" der Straftaten.

So, wieder mal genug den Klug*******r gegeben... :q


----------



## leowar (20. März 2008)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*



Xell schrieb:


> hehe, danke für eure erhlichen Antworten,
> jedoch geht es nicht um faulheit oder naivität, sondern um meine ungeduld.
> Ich habe gehört dass viele Angler an den Angelteichen ohne Schein angeln und weil ich bis zu meiner prüfung 2 Monate warten muss, dacte ich mir dass ich am Angelteich vll einwenig angeln gehen könnte, so wie es die anderen auch tun, vorausgesetzt, dass die Konsequenz nicht so groß ist.
> 
> Wenn ich jemanden mit meiner Frage belleidigt habe, tut es mir leid. ich bin nur ehrlich ...



habe früher auch schwarz geangelt...war aber irgendwie nie enstpannend//ganz im Gegenteil eher Stress...warte lieber noch zwei Monate und gut...wäre blöd wenn du erwischt wirst und Spass hast du auch nicht dabei..

Find ich stark , das du ehrlich bist


----------



## mlkzander (20. März 2008)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*



Nordlicht1975 schrieb:


> Da muss sich doch mal der Anwalt einschalten, auch wenn´s ja nur eine hypothetische Frage ist: Wenn ich die Frage richtig verstanden habe, liegen die bisherigen Antworten nämlich alle mehr oder weniger knapp daneben.
> 
> Wenn er keinen Fischerei*erlaubnis*schein (also Tageskarte o. ä.) erwerben würde, wäre es an einem Angelteich in der Tat ein Diebstahl (bzw. an einem Schneidertag halt versuchter Diebstahl). Das ist aber anscheinend nicht gemeint, wie sich aus einem der späteren Postings des Themenerstellers ergibt. Da ist ja von seiner Ungeduld die Rede, ich gehe also davon aus, dass nach den Konsequenzen für einen fehlenden Fischereischein gefragt ist.
> 
> ...



was meinst du denn nun?

fischereischein
jahresfischereischein
fischereierlaubnisschein
tageskarte

ich hoffe du hast da nichts verwechselt - verwirrt bin


----------



## Xell (20. März 2008)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*

Ich glabe er meint Fischereischein, wie er es dick geschrieben hat ...

@alle: danke für eure ehrlichen Meinungen und Tipps. Es ging halt nur darum, dass ich seit paar Wochen jeden Tag ans Angeln denke und es kaum abwarten kann. Also dachte ich mir, wenn es wie schwarzfahren mit der straßenbahn ist kann mir ja nicht viel passieren. Deswegen wollte ich mich informieren was die Konsequenzen sind. Mein Anliegen war es nicht irgendwelche fische zu quälen, den Staat zu be*******n oder mich vor den 30€ für den Schein zu drücken. Es hat lediglich mit meiner Ungeduld zutun ...

hehe, hätte aber nicht gedacht dass soviele Leute hier was zu meinem Thema schreiben


----------



## mr.ilmenau (21. März 2008)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*



Xell schrieb:


> Ich glabe er meint Fischereischein, wie er es dick geschrieben hat ...
> 
> @alle: danke für eure ehrlichen Meinungen und Tipps. Es ging halt nur darum, dass ich seit paar Wochen jeden Tag ans Angeln denke und es kaum abwarten kann. Also dachte ich mir, wenn es wie schwarzfahren mit der straßenbahn ist kann mir ja nicht viel passieren. Deswegen wollte ich mich informieren was die Konsequenzen sind. Mein Anliegen war es nicht irgendwelche fische zu quälen, den Staat zu be*******n oder mich vor den 30€ für den Schein zu drücken. Es hat lediglich mit meiner Ungeduld zutun ...
> 
> hehe, hätte aber nicht gedacht dass soviele Leute hier was zu meinem Thema schreiben



zu Deinem letzten Satz:
Moin,
du hättest auch fragen können ob Fische öffentliche Toiletten benutzen dürfen. Da hätten sich auch welche gefunden die Dir sagen das so etwas verboten sei und jeder hätte Dir ein anderes Strafmaß genannt ohne es wirklich zu wissen.
 Aber Steffen hat's eigentlich schon richtig getroffen. Viele Leute lesen nur die Überschrift bzw. verurteilen schonmal vorab und das obwohl die meisten von denen auch schon genug Dummheiten in Ihrem Leben verzappt haben.|splat2:
Gruß Bernd


----------



## Ronen (21. März 2008)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*



> "an dem Weiher kannst Du ohne Schein fischen und der Teichbesitzer xy drückt ein Auge zu"



Auch wenn der Besitzer eine gewisse "Kulanz" an den Tag legt....so wäre spätestens bei einer Kontrolle durch die staatl. Fischereiaufsicht der Ofen aus!!! Und mit denen muss man nunmal auch immer und überall rechnen....und das ist gut so!


----------



## Ulli3D (21. März 2008)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*

Es kommt darauf an, wenn der Teich auf einem eingezäunten Privatgrundstück liegt, dann hat der staatliche Fischereiaufseher schlechte Karten, denn da darf er nicht kontrollieren. Will er kontrollieren, dann muss er das in Zusammenarbeit mit der Polizei machen und die kommt ja nur, wenn da eine Straftat zu vermuten ist. So ist es zumindest in NRW geregelt und ich denke, dass es in den anderen Bundesländern ähnlich geregelt ist, da das Eigentumsrecht ja ein Grundrecht ist, das nicht durch Landesgesetze oder -verordnungen eingeschränkt werden kann.


----------



## mr.ilmenau (21. März 2008)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Es kommt darauf an, wenn der Teich auf einem eingezäunten Privatgrundstück liegt, dann hat der staatliche Fischereiaufseher schlechte Karten, denn da darf er nicht kontrollieren. Will er kontrollieren, dann muss er das in Zusammenarbeit mit der Polizei machen und die kommt ja nur, wenn da eine Straftat zu vermuten ist. So ist es zumindest in NRW geregelt und ich denke, dass es in den anderen Bundesländern ähnlich geregelt ist, da das Eigentumsrecht ja ein Grundrecht ist, das nicht durch Landesgesetze oder -verordnungen eingeschränkt werden kann.



Ach schaaade, habe gerade keine Zeit mich da schlau zu lesen.
Aber ich *glaube* da liegst Du falsch.#h


----------



## mr.ilmenau (21. März 2008)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*

Oooo, ich  habe den Zaun überlesen.  ;-)


----------



## Xell (21. März 2008)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*

Ich habe gehört dass man in Holland einen Schein kaufen kann der ein Jahr lang gilt, der für Deutschland zulässig ist!
Ist da was dran? Hat jemand was darüber gehört?


----------



## Speedfisher (21. März 2008)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*

in Holland gibts nur verschiedene arten von dem sogenannten VISpas...damit kannst du fast überall angeln, wenn du nciht grade den kleinen Vispas hast.Der gilt aber NICHT für Deutschland


----------



## Xell (21. März 2008)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*

Nur der kleine gilt nicht in deutschland, oder egal welcher VISpas???


----------



## Ronen (21. März 2008)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*



> Es kommt darauf an, wenn der Teich auf einem eingezäunten Privatgrundstück liegt, dann hat der staatliche Fischereiaufseher schlechte Karten, denn da darf er nicht kontrollieren



Das stimmt so nicht ganz!

staatl. Fischereiaufseher dürfen natürlich Privatgrundstücke ( mit Ausnahme von Wohnungen ) betreten, sowie private Gewässer zu befahren soweit anderweitige Bedingungen nicht entgegenstehen (§ 54 Abs. 3 LFischG).!!!! 



> So ist es zumindest in NRW geregelt



>>> HIER<<< kannst Du auch den o.g. § 54 Abs. 3 LFischG im Merkblatt für amtl. Fischereiaufseher in NRW nachlesen!!!

Nimm das Beispiel Forellenpuff. Das sind auch Privatgewässer auf privaten grundstücken.... und dort kannst/musst Du "eigentlich" jederzeit mit ner Kontrolle durch einen staatl. Fischereiaufseher rechnen!

Dabei ist es kein MUSS, dass die Polizei hinzugezogen wird...... aber ich denke im Rahmen des "Selbstschutzes" wird  der "Begleitschutz" durch die Polizei in solchen Fällen oft und gern in Anspruch genommen!!


----------



## Path (21. März 2008)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*

nicht angeln zu können ist furchtbar ich weiß es selber 
warte lieber noch die 2 monate und kundschafte solange die gewässer aus ohne angel ist man viel offener und sieht viel mehr das bringt dir dann mehr  wenn du fische siehst schaue was sie am luiebsten fressen indem du mal was von dem zeeugs reinwirfst.
gruß path


----------



## Ulli3D (21. März 2008)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*

Schön, dass Du das Merkblatt verlinkt hast. Schau mal unter:

5.1.4.4 nach, Forellenteiche sind in der Regel eingezäunt, zumindest kenne ich keinen, der ohne Zaun auskommt.

Bei dem Merkblatt handelt es sich aber auch nur um eine Handlungsanweisung für Fischereiaufseher, die ansonsten aber keinen rechtsverbindlichen Charakter hat sondern helfen soll, dem Fischereiaufseher seine Aufgaben zu verdeutlichen und ihn vor unrechtmäßigem Handeln (seinerseits) beschützen soll.

Es hat ja auch vor einiger Zeit eine Anzeige von PETA gegen eine Reihe von Forellenteichbetreibern gegeben. Die danach erfolgten Kontrollen an den Teichen erfolgten immer zusammen mit der Polizei und das nicht nur aus Selbstschutzgründen.

Entscheidend allein ist aber, wer erwischt wird, der hat eine Ordnungswidrigkeit begangen und muss mit Bußgeld rechnen.


----------



## Speedfisher (21. März 2008)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*



Xell schrieb:


> Nur der kleine gilt nicht in deutschland, oder egal welcher VISpas???


 

KEIN gilt für Deutschland-nur für Holland ;-)


----------



## mr.ilmenau (21. März 2008)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*

 Darum sagte ich ja : *"Oooo, ich  habe den Zaun überlesen."*  ;-)


----------



## Xell (21. März 2008)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*

@speedfisher,
ich frage deshalb, weil ein Freund aus Bosnien gekommen ist. 
Er hat sein Lebenlang geangelt, jedoch kann er die Sprache nicht und bis er die Prüfung besteht, würde es Jahre dauern.
Als ich jedoch von einer Bekannten meiner Mum gehört habe, dass es in Holland soein Schein für 60€ gibt dachte ich erstmal dass es Unfug ist. 
Für mich käme es nicht in Frage, weil ich dann nichts über die Deutsche Gesetzeslage wissen würde, jedoch mit meinerm Kurs könnte ich dem Kollegen helfen und wir könnten uns ergänzen.
Dieser "Schein" soll ein Jahr lang gelten und es wird in einem Amt gekauft, ohne irgendetwas jemals von einem Fisch gehört zu haben.
Naja, anscheinend stimmt es dass man es kaufen kann, aber nach deiner Aussage darf man hier nicht damit Angeln.
Was würde denn noch für eine Möglichkeit für ihn bestehen?
Das Problem ist die Deutsche Sprache. Kann man die Prüfung vll auch auf anderen Sprachen ablegen, wie den Führerschein?

Und noch etwas: Ein anderer Kollege hat einen Fischereischein, jedoch ist er abgelaufen. Was gibt es für ihn für Möglichkeiten.

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Forellenzemmel (21. März 2008)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*

Jetzt mal ganz am Rande gefragt...

... dürfte der gute Xell an _meinem, in Privatbesitz befindlichen _Teich (natürlich umzäunt!!) angeln?
Wenn er meine Erlaubnis hat und sich "waidgerecht" verhält dürfte es so ziemlich jedem Gesetz schwerfallen, das zu unterbinden, oder lieg ich da ganz falsch?
Was unterscheidet jetzt den Forellenpuffbetreiber von mir bzw. meinem Teich? Privatbesitz ist das allermeist auch! Könnte mir höchstens vorstellen, daß er durch die Ausübung eines angemeldeten Gewerbes mehr oder weniger stillschweigend staatliche Kontrollen duldet...

Gruß Stefan


----------



## mr.ilmenau (21. März 2008)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*



Xell schrieb:


> @speedfisher,
> ich frage deshalb, weil ein Freund aus Bosnien gekommen ist.
> Er hat sein Lebenlang geangelt, jedoch kann er die Sprache nicht und bis er die Prüfung besteht, würde es Jahre dauern.
> Als ich jedoch von einer Bekannten meiner Mum gehört habe, dass es in Holland soein Schein für 60€ gibt dachte ich erstmal dass es Unfug ist.
> ...



Zu  Freund 1 : Nehme mal an da hilft es nur schnell deutsch   zu lernen oder in ein angelfreundlicheres Land zu ziehen.#c

Zu Freund 2 : Wie wäre es mit verlängern? |kopfkrat


----------



## mr.ilmenau (21. März 2008)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*



Forellenzemmel schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ganz am Rande gefragt...
> 
> ... dürfte der gute Xell an _meinem, in Privatbesitz befindlichen _Teich (natürlich umzäunt!!) angeln?
> Wenn er meine Erlaubnis hat und sich "waidgerecht" verhält dürfte es so ziemlich jedem Gesetz schwerfallen, das zu unterbinden, oder lieg ich da ganz falsch?
> ...



Das isses ja, ohne Fischereischein (ausser Niedersachsen) ist es 'ne Ordnungswidrigkeit auch wenn er keinen Zutritt hat. Forellenpuffbetreiber müssen glaube ich auch darauf hinweisen(rein rechtlich) und die Puffs sind ja zugänglich für den Fischereiaufseher.


----------



## Forellenzemmel (21. März 2008)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*



mr.ilmenau schrieb:


> Das isses ja, ohne Fischereischein (ausser Niedersachsen) ist es 'ne Ordnungswidrigkeit. Forellenpuffbetreiber müssen glaube ich auch darauf hinweisen(rein rechtlich) und die Puffs sind ja zugänglich für den Fischereiaufseher.


 
Hä??

Wenn er bei mir angelt ist das keine Ordnungswidrigkeit, Fischereischein hin oder her...

Hab Dein Posting irgendwie nicht ganz verstanden|wavey:

Oder ist es eine Ordnungswidrigkeit nur auf dem Papier - weil ja kein Fischereiaufseher mein Grundstück betreten darf! 
Allerdings nur theoretisch, kann natürlich jeder gern gucken, bin ja nicht so

Stefan


----------



## Xell (21. März 2008)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*

alles klar, vielen dank


----------



## mr.ilmenau (21. März 2008)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*



Forellenzemmel schrieb:


> Hä??
> 
> Wenn er bei mir angelt ist das keine Ordnungswidrigkeit, Fischereischein hin oder her...
> 
> ...



Ne Ordnungswidrigkeit ist es ohne Fischereischein zu fischen aussser man ist Fischer, Teichwirt, Fischwirt oder sonstiges es ist eben nur keine Fischwilderei da Du ihm ja erlaubst in Deinem Teich zu angeln.
Aber auch egal finde ja Fischereischeine genauso überflüssig wie Feinstaubplaketten.|supergri


----------



## Döbelfischer (22. März 2008)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*

wenn ich richtig informiert bin gibts in Mecklenburg so ne Art Touristenangelerlaubnis, also die Umgehung des Fischereirechts zum Zweck, Geld zu verdienen. Zumindest ist derartiges oft in den Werbungen der Angelurlaubsverkäufer zu lesen...
Ich finde das zwar nicht OK, aber so leichtfertig wird eben mit diesen Dingen umgegangen.
btw. würde ich nicht gern zusehen wenn jemand einen Fisch tötet ohne gelernt zu haben wie das zu geschehen hat. Und wie soll sojemand einen geschützen von einem den er angeln darf unterscheiden ? Das erfordert nunmal gewisse Kenntnisse, und ohne diese mit einer Rute ans Wasser zu gehen finde ich grundsätzlich falsch, selbst dann wenn es erlaubt ist.
Es ist nicht so schwer, die Prüfung zu machen, das sollte auch mit wackligem deutsch noch gehn. Und bis dahin geht man eben als Angel-Helfer bei einem ders kann und darf - mit


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (22. März 2008)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*

Hast du im Forellenpuff geangelt ?

Normal steht es bei solchen Gewässern extra geschrieben das ein Angelschein verlangt wird.
Jedoch  mußte ich noch nie in Forellnpuffs wo ich bis jetzt war meinen vorzeigen.|kopfkrat
Wird da überhaupt auch mal kontrolliert ?

Zu den Strafen kann ich leider nix sagen,ich kenne mich damit nicht  aus.Ich weiß nur das ich einen 30 Stundenlehrgang gemacht habe bzw. eine Prüfung ablegen mußte.|bigeyes


----------



## Ulli3D (22. März 2008)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*



Döbelfischer schrieb:


> wenn ich richtig informiert bin gibts in Mecklenburg so ne Art Touristenangelerlaubnis, also die Umgehung des Fischereirechts zum Zweck, Geld zu verdienen.



Falsch! Der Touristenschein ist im Rahmen der Gesetzgebung für das Land McPom eingeführt worden. Fischereirecht ist bei uns nun mal Landesrecht.

Übrigens, wer hat denn im Lehrgang gelernt, wie man einen Fisch waidgerecht betäubt und tötet? Völliger Unfug, es geht nur um Geldmacherei!

Ich habe z. B. als Jäger die Befähigung und Erfahrung Wirbeltiere, die in der Regel etwas größer sind als unsere einheimischen Fische, zu töten. Ich habe eine Zusatzqualifikation über den Umgang mit Wild nach der EU-Hygieneverordnung und musste trotzdem, um in D legal angeln zu können, eine Prüfung ablegen, die den Namen eigentlich nicht verdient.

Bis zu den 70er Jahren waren die deutschen Angler auch noch in der Lage ungeprüft zu fischen. Seit dieser Zeit scheint diese Fähigkeit verloren gegangen zu sein.

Ach ja, noch etwas, rund 98,5 % der Weltbevölkerung ist schlau genug, ohne Prüfung oder Einweisung zu fischen.|kopfkrat


----------



## Steffen23769 (22. März 2008)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Falsch! Der Touristenschein ist im Rahmen der Gesetzgebung für das Land McPom eingeführt worden. Fischereirecht ist bei uns nun mal Landesrecht.
> 
> Übrigens, wer hat denn im Lehrgang gelernt, wie man einen Fisch waidgerecht betäubt und tötet? Völliger Unfug, es geht nur um Geldmacherei!
> 
> ...



Tja Ulli,
ich wiederhole mich zwar und daß schon öfters, aber in den Skandinavischen Ländern sieht man häufig Kinder alleine am Steg oder in Häfen und an Molen sitzen... Und das ist gut so.

Aber hier gehts nicht um Fischereischein/Prüfung Pro/Contra, versauen wir den Thread nicht mit Off Topic #h


----------



## angelpfeife (25. März 2008)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*

hi, 
das mit mecklenburg stimmt nicht ganz, ich dachte auch, dass ich dort angeln darf aufgrund dieses touristenscheins aber nach zwei jahren ist mir durch zufall zu Ohren gekommen, dass ich eban nicht darf, wahrscheinlichh hat der angelkarten verkäufer gedacht ich wär älter, denn mit 8 und 9 kann man noch gar keinen angelschein haben:q:q. Darf man im Forellenpuff auch ohne Angelschein fischen?


----------



## Geraetefetischist (30. März 2008)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*



Xell schrieb:


> @speedfisher,
> ich frage deshalb, weil ein Freund aus Bosnien gekommen ist.
> Er hat sein Lebenlang geangelt, jedoch kann er die Sprache nicht und bis er die Prüfung besteht, würde es Jahre dauern.
> Als ich jedoch von einer Bekannten meiner Mum gehört habe, dass es in Holland soein Schein für 60€ gibt dachte ich erstmal dass es Unfug ist.
> ...



In NRW können Leute mit Hauptwohnsitz ausserhalb Deutschlands eine Ausnahmegenehmigung für imo 4 Wochen bekommen. Ist aber ein ziemlicher Aufwand, einfach mal im Rathaus/Fischereibehörde nachhaken. Die Person muss nachweisen, dass sie in der Heimat auch Angelt.

Ausserdem sieht es wohl so aus, dass Deutschland bei EU-mitbürgern, die in Ihrem Land eine Angelgenehmigung haben, diese auch für D anerkennen muss. Ist aber so noch nicht ausgeklagt worden. Und ohne gewähr, war ne auskunft, sichere Quellen hab ich nicht, EU-Recht kenn ich mich kaum mit aus...

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Bentham (31. März 2008)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*

Bosnien gehört aber nicht zur EU


----------



## hillu (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*



Case schrieb:


> Kumpel von mir....
> 
> von der Polizei erwischt. Drei Forellen gefangen. 1200 DM. Plus Anwalts- Gerichts- und was weiß ich noch alles für Kosten.
> 
> Case




Das ist ja ein absoluter Witz!
Das ist eigentlich eines der Geburtsrechte jedes Menschen das er Angeln darf!
So wie jedes Tier das auch darf. Bin mal gespannt wann die auch diese Scheine brauchen.

Das wir uns das gefallen lassen!
Und noch schlimmer finde ich die die diesen Schwachsinn auch noch befürworten "ala ich bin ja nicht betroffen die anderen sollen schön daheim bleiben".

Erstensmal kann man das in einem anständigen Land keinem verweigern! 

Zweitens sind die Begründungen ein Witz.
Naturschutz! Ja klar wir schützen die Natur am besten wenn wir nichtmehr hingehen und uns von Ihr entfernen.
Das macht natürlich Sinn.
Und es ist ja bekanntlich auch der kleine Mann der unsere NAtur so belastet  nicht die grossen Firmen die um noch 2,50 mehr Gewinn zu machen Wälder abholzen, Gift, Öl und sonst was verkippen, unsere Staaten die zu Testzwecken mittlerweile 5000 Atombomben auf der Welt hochgejadt haben und die meisten Nationen die ihren Atommüll einfach in Fässern ins Meer geschmissen haben.. Das interessiert kaum.. aber wehe bei mir tropft mal ein Tropfen öl aus dem Auto  Sooooo lächerlich!

Und Tierquälerei.. Nunja.. ertens hat man immer geangelt. zweitens kann man da nicht so viel falsch machen, drittens lernt mans auch beim tuen und viertens will ich von Tierquälerei keinen Ton hören von leuten die Millionen von Tieren in Massentierhaltung halten. Vegetarier mit alten gemalenen Tierknochen füttern, mit gen mist, mit tausenden verschiedenen Chemekalien und Giften vollpumpen, die nie das Tageslicht sehen und dann mit dem LKW dicht an dicht zum Schlachthof gekarrt werden.. Und die gleiche Person erklärt mich zum Tierquäler wenn ich am Bach sitze, eine Forelle Angle und keinen teuren Papierzettel dabei habe!

Eine Bodenlose FRECHHEIT das sowas in einem möchtegern freien Land geht!

Machen sich doch nur wieder alle die Taschen voll.

ICh habe da auch eine gute Lösung für den "Schein" und bürokratie Wahn im Lande.

Man sollte einfach die Kosten Seite umdrehen.

Wenn der Staat der Meinung ist man müsste für irgendwas einen Schein, Sachkundenachweis, Prüfung ablegen oder ähnliches.
Wegen mir.
Aber dann bitte auf EIGENE Kosten!
Damit keiner benachteiligt wird.
Ausserdem wollen ja die was..

Das hätte erstens den grossen Vorteil das die Geldschneiderei aufhört die sonst immer schnell beginnt wenn der Staat oder findige Geschäftleute sehen da ist mit sowas Kasse zu machen (früher hat schwarz angeln zv 10 DM gekostet).
Und der Staat wäre auch ( im Gegensatz zu heute wo) bemüht die Kosten so niedrig wie möglich zu halten.

Das hätte auch zur Folge das man die Freiheit der Bürger etwas mehr respektiert! Und nur da Scheine einführt wo es WIRKLICH nötig ist!

Wenn jemand anderes zahlen muss da ist man ja immer schnell mit solchen Sachen..

Ich finde das furchtbar in was für einer Welt wir heute Leben.
Als wäre das Deutschland der 70 und 80 Jahre der Wilde westen gewesen 
Als super bider und Regel geil galten wir damals 
Aber im Gegensatz zu heute waren wir die totalen Raudis ohne Gesetze 

Fahren ohne Gurt, Fahradfahren ohne Helm, Angeln ohne Schein usw usw. Damals das normalste der Welt heute wärst du damit der Dorfquerulant 

Selbst die einfachsten dinge wie irgendwo baden gehen, das Zelt aufstellen für 1-2 Nächte, Feuerchen machen, bissel Brennholz schlagen, Angeln
Alles verboten und teilweise mit Straffen für die unsere ganzen working poor heute 3 Jahre sich das Geld vom Mund absparen müssten..

Für nichts. Die natürlichsten Dinge der Welt werden heute stärker bestraft als vor 20-30 Jahren die meisten sexual Straftaten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*



> und wenn du gewässerbewirtschafter oder eigentümer wärst, hättest du bestimmt auch was dagegen, wenn jemand ohne schein in deinen gewässern angelt.


Ich glaube den meisten Gewässserbewirtschaftern  dürfte der (Fischerei)Schein ziemlich wurscht sein, da sie eh wissen, dass die meisten Verstösse von Scheininhabern  begangen werden.

Du meinst sicher die Erlaubniskarte für das einzelne Gewässer, oder?

Denn da es da um die Kohle der Bewirtschafter geht, sind sie da sicher dran interessiert, im Gegensatz zum Fischereischein...


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*



> auch im ausland gibt es fischereischeine(heißen da eben anders),die man käuflich erwirbt und dann eben noch nen erlaubnisschein dazu


.
Kenn ich aber kaum - dort reichen meist Erlaubnissscheine.
Welches Land meinst Du da?

Und auch in Deutschland kann man ohne Schein angeln - Niedersachsen z. B. oder Bremen, aber auch in B-W an Puffs.....


----------



## kerasounta (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*

Naja , hier kannse ja auch n Tagesschein kaufen..

ich bin aus NRW, wenn ich an der Ostsee angeln möchte bezahle ich 25 euro und kann an dem Tag angeln ohne Fischereischein..

is doch alles gut oder!?

Etwas Geldmacherei ist es schon, denn wenn ich ohne deutschen Fischereischein angeln darf ist es doch nur eine Kostenfrage #t

Ich habe auch eine Erlaubnis für eine Waffe in Griechenland, die aber nicht für die BRd zählt... so müsste ich hier nochmals ne menge Geld zahlen um eine Waffe besitzen zu dürfen..|krach:

Der Staat kassiert hier ordentlich ab, dies ist auch der Grund wieso es dem Staat ganz gut geht..

Nur dem Arbeiter geht es immer schlechter #d


----------



## Case (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*

@Hillu,

Du machst Dir das bischen einfach. Es kann nicht jeder einfach an Bach gehen und dort nach Belieben Fische rausziehen. In Deutschland ist der Fischbestand von Besatzmaßnahmen abhängig. Und die kosten Geld. Unser Verein schmeißt jährlich für ca. 10 000 Euro Fische in die Gewässer. Dieses Geld muss irgendwo herkommen. Gäbe es keine Besatzmaßnahmen, und Jeder dürfte angeln wie es ihm Spass macht, dann wären die Gewässer leer. 

Und wir tragen ALLE zur Zerstörung der Umwelt mit bei. Wir wollen unsere Autos, Computer, Heizung, Klimaanlage....Wir wollen alles möglichst preisgünstig. Deshalb gibt es Schweinemasten, Legebatterien, Industrien.

Wer hat Schuld an Alkoholkrankheiten? Der Hersteller oder der Konsument. Ich denke, es ist der Konsument. Wäre keine Nachfrage da, gäbe es kein Angebot. Nur mal so als Beispiel.

Case


----------



## Christian13 (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*

Die Schein , Prüfungen usw . sind ABSOLUT gerechtfertigt ! 

1 . Die Prüfung . Sie dient zur Schulung . Sie gibt die Grundlagen .. was man zu beachten hat usw . Du kannst NICHT angeln gehen ne Forelle fangen und dann nicht wissen wie man diese waidgerecht tötet ! Du musst eben geseztliche und naturschutz verordnungen kennen ! ich finde es ABSOLUT richtig das man eine Prüfung machen muss . 

2 . Der Erlaubnissschein .  Auch dieser ist meiner meinung nach RICHTIG . Denn von dem Geld was davon eingenommen wird wird neuer Fischbesatz getätigt .. !! Das ist ÜBERLEBENSWICHTIG für die einzelnen Arten !#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*

Immer die Verwechslungen:
Der Schein ist ein Verwaltungsinstrument, eingeführt von den Nazis, um besser die Gewässer zur Volksernährung nutzen zu können und missliebige  Menschen oder Gruppen von der Gewässernutzung aussschliessen zu können.

Das wurde dann in der BRD nachher zum Großteil übernommen als Verwaltungsinstrument..

Auch z. B. zum einziehen der Fischereiabgabe, da man das so dann relativ unkompliziert durch die Koppelung hinkriegt.

In einigen Bundesländern braucht man aber gesetzlich bis heute aber keinen Schein - aus unterschiedlichen Gründen (Stockangelrecht Bremen,. Küstenangeln Niedersachsen, bestimmte Fopus in B-W etc.).

Und in immer mehr Bundesländern bekommt man einen Schein ohne jede Prüfung von den verschiedenen Tourischeinen bis zum prüfungsfreien Friedfischangeln.

Damit ist das Argument, man brauche unbedingt eine Prüfung in der Praxis eh schon wiederlegt und damit obsolet.

Zum Thema Fische töten:
Darf laut Tierschutzgesetz eh NICHT in der Praxis gelehrt werden, dazu muss eine Genehmigung eingeholt werden, um Tiere überhaupt zu Lehrzwecken töten zu dürfen.

Davon ab ist das in max. 2 Minuten zu erlernen - Schlag aufn Kopp zum betäuben, Herzstich oder Kiemenschnitt - Schicht im Schacht.

Dazu braucht keiner ein Abitur - und die praktische Anwendung darf man laut TSG(s.o.) eh nicht lehren, das muss sich also jeder selber aneignen. 

Hat man dann also den Schein (mit oder ohne Prüfung), kann man damit die Erlaubniskarte erwerben, wo man sie überhaupt braucht (wie ausgeführt, Küste in SH oder Niedersachsen oder in der freien Elbe in Hamburg braucht man keine Erlaubniskarten).

Davon ab sind Erlaubniskarten natürlich extrem wichtig, wie richtig angemerkt, um Gewässer und Bestände schützen und pflegen zu können.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*

Davon ab war ja die Frage auch, wo man in Deutschland legal ohne Prüfung angeln kann.

Ich versuch das mal aufzulisten, aber natürlich ohne jede Gewähr - immer vorher nochmal informieren.

*Aber zumindest in mehr als der Hälfte der Bundesländer hat man die legale Möglichkeit ohne Prüfung angeln zu gehen:*

*Niedersachsen:*
Angeln an Küsten/freien Gewässern nur mit Personalausweis möglich

*Bremen:*
Stockangelrecht an der freien Weser, jeder Bremer Bürger kann da ohne Prüfung angeln.

*Schleswig Holstein:*
Touristenschein

*Mecklenburg Vorpommern*:
Touristenschein

*Sachsen:*
Touristenschein

*Sachsen Anhalt:*
Touristenschein

*Thüringen:*
Touristenschein

*Brandenburg:*
Prüfungsfreies Angeln mit Friedfischmethoden

*Baden-Württemberg:*
In Anlagen (Teich/Fischzucht/Forellenpuffs), in denen jemand als Betreiber da ist, der das fachgerechte töten von Tieren nachgewiesen hat (Fischwirt z. B.), kann das nicht als angeln sondern als Fischverkauf zählen, so dass man da auch keine Prüfung braucht.
Unbedingt vorher nachfragen, für welche Anlagen das gilt!!!! 

*In ganz Deutschland* können Diplomaten und  Angehörige ohne Prüfung angeln, in  vielen Bundesländern gibt es Ausnahmegenehmigungen zum Angeln ohne Prüfung für Behinderte.

*Nach Bundesländern wiederum unterschiedlich* gibt es die Möglichkeit als "Angelhelfer" ohne Schein/Prüfung auch aktiv mit einem Inhaber einer Erlaubniskarte mitzuangeln.
*VORSICHT!* 
Auch hier wieder einzeln erkundigen, wie das im jeweiligen Land geregelt ist.

Ich hoffe nun, dass ich da jetzt nix vergessen oder falsch dargestellt habe ......


----------



## Carp-MV (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*

Wichtig ist auch zu erwähnen das in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern der befr. Schein (genannt Tourischein) das ganze Jahr käuflich erworben werden kann auch von Einheimischen. Kurz gesagt ich kann wenn ich bereit bin alle weiteren 28 Tage zu zahlen, kann ich das ganze Jahr Angeln wie ein geprüfter Fischerreischein Besitzer auch. ;-)
Fazit: Man kann hier also für 163€ jährlich schon eine art jährliche Lizenz ohne Prüfung erwerben. Nur das man ein kleinen Vorteil hat. Man muss nur für die Monate zahlen die man auch Angeln gehen möchte. Von daher, endlich weg mit der Prüfung...


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*

Geht, soweit ich weiss in Thüringen auch, nur dass es da 3 Monate sind und nicht nur 28 Tage - Kosten kenn ich aber nicht.

Und mit dem neuen Fischereigesetz in S-H sollen da dann auch Einheimische "Tourischeine" mehrfach lösen können.
Dafür solll dann jeder Tourist aus anderen Bundesländern nochmal eine Fischereiabgabe in S-H bezahlen..


----------



## Carp-MV (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*

Fischerreiabgabe zahle ich nur einmal pro Jahr. Deshalb gibt es den ersten Hauptschein im Jahr für 20€, weil man den das ganze Jahr bei sich tragen muss. Sieht genauso aus wie der normale nur ohne Foto und es steht vorne befr. Fischerreischein drauf. Alle weiteren 28 Tage gibt es dann ein extra Schein dazu, also eine Verlängerung der die aber nur Gültikeit hat mit dem ersten Hauptschein und deren Nummer.
Ich finde diese Methode perfekt gelöst. Man kann auch 2-3 oder 12 Monate auf einmal kaufen. Habe ich auch getan, gleich 3 Monate zusammen. Diese kosten dann eben nur 13€ für 28Tage weil die Fischerreiabgabe ja schon gelöst wurde für das Jahr.

Das einzige was dann noch besser wäre wenn die Prüfung weg sind das man diese art Lizenzen etwas billiger bekommt. Maximum 163€ pro Jahr stören mich selber zwar nicht so weil man eh nie das ganze Jahr Angeln geht aber Leute mit weniger Einkommen schon eher.
Ansonsten finde ich ich das ein guter Schritt in die richtige Richtung wie M-V das macht. #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*

Super, danke für die info!


----------



## fenmaus (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*

_*Hallo Jungs,
Zum Thema Angelschein.
Wer in Bayern mit der Handangelfischen will,braucht einen staatlichen Fischereischein,der auf seinen Namen ausgestellt ist,egal ob er in einen Vereinswasser oder privat in seinen Gartenteich fischen will.Ein Ausländer,oder unsere Eu-Länder(Holland,Frankreich,Österreich,Ungarn,Tschechien usw.)die ihren Wohnsitz in ihren Heimatland haben, die fischen wollen brauchen einen deutschen Fischereischein,den sie auf der Gemeine mit Vorlage eines Fischereiberechtigung des Herkumpftlandes und Paßbildes bekommt.Der maximal pro Jahr 3Monate güldig sind.Saatliche Fischereischeine die man nur kaufen kann ohne Prüfung,haben in Bayern keine Güldigkeit.
Zum Thema im Ausland brauchen wir keinen staalichen Fischereischein ist nicht ganz richtig.
Zum Beispiel *_
* Angelregel*

*Angelberechtigungen in Ungarn! *
 In Ungarn müssen zum Angeln - ähnlich wie die Ungarischen Staatsbürger - auch die Ausländer über eine sog. *Staatlichen Fischereischein* und einen für das gegebene Gewässer gültigen territorialen Angelschein oder Tageskarte verfügen.
 Der staatliche Fischereischein *(deren Gültigkeit auf ein Jahr lautet und die Grundurkunde des Angelns ist)* ist im fast allen Angelvereinigungen erhältlich und ist am jeden Ungarischen Angler see gültig. Den *Staatliche Fischereischein* können Sie am nächstliegenden Ortschaft Zsennye-Anglersee von uns *3km* entfernt besorgen, der Fisch-Farm Anglerverein ist dort *jeden Tag von 6-19 Uhr geöffnet*. Sie brauchen nur Ihren Reisepass oder Personalausweis und Ihren Anglerprüfung - Zeugniss oder Anglerausweis vorlegen. Ohne diese Karte darf in Ungarn nicht geangelt werden, das wird von den Behörden geprüft und strengst bestraft.
 Der *Staatliche Fischerschein* kosten ,inklusiwe mitgliedschaft 3900,-Ft ~15 Euro.
 Anhand der Staatlichen Angel Ordnung (Országos Horgász Rend) ist das Angeln höchstens *mit 2 Angelruten, 2 Haken per einen Angelruten* möglich. Das Kreisen und die Verwendung eines Dreierhakens ist auf dem See *nicht erlaubt. 
*
*Zum Fischen in der Tschechei braucht man einen 
*
*Staatlicher Angelschein*
*Gerne besorgen wir für unsere Gäste den staatlichen Angelschein.* 
  Die Kosten sind 15,- Euro für ein Jahr, 35,- Euro für 10 Jahre. 
Folgende Unterlagen werden benötigt:
* Antragsformular (Achtung 2x unterschreiben):
* Kopie des Reisepasses
* Kopie der Angelberechtigung des Herkunftslandes. 



_*Zum Thema Schwarzangel:
Angeln ohne staatlichen Fischreischein und ohne Erlaubniskarte,wenn erwischt wird,dies gibt eine Anzeige,wegen Wilderei und Diebstahl,dies ist eine Straftat und somit vorbestraft,denn des wird eingetragen ins Führungszeugnis und bleibt einge Jahre bestehen.Zusätzlich Geldstrafe,einzug der Angelgeräte.Dies wollte ich Euch nur mal zur Info geben.Ob sich dies lohnt?????
*_


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*

Deswegen haben wir ja oben eingestellt, wo man in Deutschland angeln anfangen kann ohne eine Prüfung haben zu müssen - in mehr als der Hälfte der Bundesländer..


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*

Aber auch in Bayern geht was ohne Prüfung/Schein, sofern man einen Freund/Kollegen hat, der einen Schein hat.

Über die sogenannte Angelhelferregelung.

Da kann man dann mit einem Scheininhaber mitgehen und auch aktiv angeln.

Die Helferregelung in Bayern ist aber meines Wissens nicht näher definiert und somit der eigenen Verantwortung bzw. dem Wissen und Willen des Aufsehers unterworfen.

Auch da wäre nachfragen beim entsprechenden Bewirtschafter des Gewässers vorher sinnvoll.

Rein rechtlich ist es aber möglich...


----------



## Smanhu (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *In ganz Deutschland* können Diplomaten und  Angehörige ohne Prüfung angeln,



Is das wirklich so? Unglaublich. Wenn mein Kollege aus den USA kommt und mit mir an den Rhein zum fischen will, darf er nicht. Alle Menschen sind gleich, manche gleicher. 
Auf der einen Seite ja ok....dann aber für alle und nicht nur für Diplomaten. Typisch Deutschland#d und soviel zur 2-Klassengesellschaft!

P.s

Grundgesetz der BRD

*Artikel 3*

 (1) Alle Menschen sind vor dem Gesetz gleich...... scheinbar nicht!


----------



## Rikked_ASVheBitt (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*

Abartig finde ich sowas!
Diplomaten wissen natürlich alles so... omg
Wer denkt sich so einen Schwachsinn aus?
Vor allem würde mich interesieren wie man so etwas argumentiert?

Naja da kann man sich aufregen oder es lassen.... bringt eh nichts.

mfg


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*

Und dann immer diese Horden von Diplomaten ohne Schein am Wasser. Wenn ihr wüßtet, was Diplomaten noch so alles dürfen, die fahren aufgrund ihrer Immunität samt Anhang sogar ohne Führerschein zum Angeln...#d


----------



## wolkenkrieger (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Und dann immer diese Horden von Diplomaten ohne Schein am Wasser. Wenn ihr wüßtet, was Diplomaten noch so alles dürfen, die fahren aufgrund ihrer Immunität samt Anhang sogar ohne Führerschein zum Angeln...#d



... und dürfen behördlich verordnete 48-Stunden-Tage nutzen, damit sie neben ihrem Job als Botschafter noch genügend Zeit finden, uns die Gewässer leer zu fischen #d


----------



## kati48268 (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*

Ich meine... mal im Ernst:
was soll man zur Hölle bei Unantastbarkeit denn auch mit 'nem Angelschein, hm?!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> ... und dürfen behördlich verordnete 48-Stunden-Tage nutzen, damit sie neben ihrem Job als Botschafter noch genügend Zeit finden, uns die Gewässer leer zu fischen #d




Eben, die Burschen finden ja kaum Zeit zum Angeln. Ich meine mal gehört zu haben, daß das Bayerische Staatsministerium für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Forsten einmal im Jahr ein kleines Wettfischen für interessierte Diplomaten und Regierungsmitglieder veranstaltet, allerdings werden da alle Fänge gehältert und nach dem Wiegen zurückgesetzt.


----------



## Fanne (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*

ich finde es amüsant was hier so nieder geschrieben wird  , welche strafen drohen könnten , was manche scheinbesitzer den schwarzanglern wünschen .

ich kann nur den kopf schütteln über manche beiträge vieler user .

ist es denn nicht so DAS JEDER  mal schwarz geangelt hat ?

oder haben alle erst den schein gemacht bevor man  angeln gegangen  is ?



gruss


----------



## reno ateportas (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*

Letzten Endes liegt es bei einem selber. Wenn man erwischt muss man damit leben. Wen Schwarzangler stören der soll sich als Fischereiaufseher melden. Meine meinung.


----------



## u-see fischer (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*



Fanne schrieb:


> ist es denn nicht so DAS JEDER  mal schwarz geangelt hat ?
> 
> oder haben alle erst den schein gemacht bevor man  angeln gegangen  is ?



Also, ich habe noch nie schwarz geangelt. 
Gehöre zu der Altergruppe die in NRW auch ohne Prüfung angeln dürfen (angel seit meinem 10. Lebensjahr) und habe mir immer eine Erlaubnis für das jeweilig von mir befischte Gewässer gekauft.


----------



## fenmaus (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*

_*Hallo Jungs,
bei uns stand vor kurzen in der Tageszeitung ein Bricht über.
Hunderte Menschen im Landkreis angeln-nicht alle mit Erlaubnis.
Wer ohne Fischereischein und Erlaubnis erwischt wird,das ist keine Bagatelle,es ist eine Straftat,wegen Fischwilderei und Diebstahl.Hier geht es schließlich um staatliches und privaten Eigentum.Ist des gleiche ,wenn man in einem Geschäft was mit gehen lässt.Dies wird angezeigt und läuft über die Justizbehörte,wurde bis jetzt mit einer Geldstrafe im Bereich von 1500 -2000 € .Zu gleich einen Eintrag ins Führungszeugnis wegen Diebstahl und Fischwilderei.Somit vorbestraft.
Wenn man im nachhinein die Prüfung macht will und auf der Gemeinde seinenen Fischereischein beantragt,dann kann es höchstwahrscheinlich Probleme geben,denn die Gemeinde macht einsicht ins Frührungszeugnis.

*_


----------



## Eckhaard (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*



Smanhu schrieb:


> Is das wirklich so? Unglaublich. Wenn mein Kollege aus den USA kommt und mit mir an den Rhein zum fischen will, darf er nicht. Alle Menschen sind gleich, manche gleicher.


Sicher? Soweit ich informiert bin brauch er nur nen Fischereischein und den bekommt er als Ausländer ohne Fischerprüfung.


----------



## Lütten (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Gehöre zu der Altergruppe die in NRW auch ohne Prüfung angeln dürfen (angel seit meinem 10. Lebensjahr)



Wie jetzt?! Bin nicht auf dem laufendem, was hat denn das alter damit zu tun?!


----------



## Eckhaard (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*

Er hat seinen Fischereischein schon seit 19xx, also bevor eine Fischerprüfung zum Erwerb eines Fischereischeins notwendig war. Die Leute die schon einen hatten, durften ihn behalten.


----------



## u-see fischer (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*



Eckhaard schrieb:


> Er hat seinen Fischereischein schon seit 19xx, also bevor eine Fischerprüfung zum Erwerb eines Fischereischeins notwendig war. Die Leute die schon einen hatten, durften ihn behalten.



Genau so ist das, wer in NRW einen Fischereinschein vor 1972 besessen hat, benötigt keine Spotfischerprüfung.

Habe dennoch in den frühen '70 iger die Prüfung gemacht, war damals freiwillig.

Infos siehe hier: https://www.erkrath.de/media/custom/1630_474_1.PDF?1201696378


----------



## nureinangler (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*

Auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich jetzt gleich von vielen schriftlich angegriffen werde, äußer ich meine Meinung hierzu.
Und zwar find ich das die Strafen viel zu hoch gegriffen sind, es ist doch in keinem Falle verhältnismäßig Strafen bis zu 2 Jahren anzusetzen für solch eine "Straftat", es werden teils Leute die wegen Schwerer Körperverletzung angeklagt sind, zu weniger verurteilt wie das.
Es kann doch nicht angehen das man jemand der widerrechtlich bspw. Forellen aus einem Fluss entwendet, mit einem schweren Gewalttäter gleichsetzt.
Selbst im Falle das es nur bei einer Geldstrafe bleibt, wer kann mal ebend 1000-2000€ berappen? 
Es soll Zeiten gegeben haben, in dem es keinen störte, wenn man mit einer selbstgebauten Rute aus einem Weidenstock am Fluss stand und mit Glück mal eine Forelle angelte, aber mittlerweile ist die Verhältnismäßigkeit flöten gegangen.
Keinerlei Verständnis hab ich auch für die ganzen "gut so, haben sie verdient, gibt ihn die Höchststrafe"-Schreier hier im Thread, erinnerte mich an Filmszenen aus mittelalterlichen Hinrichtungen.
Ich wäre für eine "1-mal-ist-kein-mal"-Politik im Falle vom §293 bei dem dem erwischten beim ersten mal noch eine mündliche Verwarnung erteilt werden würde, und aufgeklärt das es beim nächsten mal nicht so glimpflich ausgehen wird.
Aber das wäre will zu mild, stimmts... lieber gleich die Rutenführhand abhaken, dann hat sich das Thema auf eine sehr nachhaltige Art und Weise geklärt  /ironie.on


----------



## nureinangler (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*



antonio schrieb:


> @ nureinangler
> 
> du darfst nicht nur den kleinen (schwarz)angler sehen der mal nen forellchen angelt.
> die strafandrohung ist ja ja nicht umsonst bis soundsoviel.
> ...



In Haft kommt natürlich nicht jeder, aber an ne Geldstrafe kommt keiner Vorbei, selbst der kleine Angler von nebenan nicht, kenne selbst so jemanden der dabei erwischt worden ist, und 1500€ berappen durfte, dabei hatte er nach eigenen aussagen noch nicht mal was gefangen und lediglich den Köder baden geschickt 
Diese spreche ich eher an, und auch diese genießen keinerlei "beim ersten mal noch ein auge zudrück" Politik, und das ist meiner Meinung nach verwerflich.
Man stelle sich vor junge 17 Jahre alt, kriegt man eine Geldstrafe von 1500€, kurz vorm Abi, das Studium schon in sicht, so ein Schlag ins Gesicht.
Klar kann man natürlich damit argumentieren und sagen "dummheit schützt vor strafe nicht".
Aber das ist meiner Meinung nach nicht der richtige Weg, wenn man für Sachen an den Pranger gestellt wird, dennen in anderen Ländern nur ein müdes lächeln beigemessen wird, und die vor nicht allzulanger Zeit absolut legal waren,
Man sollte auch mal Gnade vor Recht walten lassen, und gnädig find ich eine Strafe von bspw. 1500€ nicht, jugendliche Dummheit sollte nicht dermaßen verurteilt werden und meist sind es junge(und) Erwachsene zwischen 14-20Jahre.
Personengruppen die dies gewerbemässig und organisiert tun, sollten jedoch gänzlich aus der genannten Gleichung genommen werden.

lg nureinangler


----------



## nureinangler (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*

Genau das sollte eben nicht so sein, und ich fänd das ein grundsetzliches "1-mal-ist-kein-mal"-Prozedere eingeführt werden sollte, für minderschwere Fälle wie die von mir beschriebenen. 
Und ich mag vllt mit der jetzt kommenden Aussage übertreiben und daneben liegen, aber ich würde behaupten die Chance aus einem bereits eingeleiteten Verfahren wegen Fischwilderei ohne jegliche Strafe herauszukommen, ist genauso wahrscheinlich wie das Überleben einer runde Russisch-Roulette mit einer semi-automatischen Pistole^^
Ausnahmen für diese These würde ich echt nur bei von sich aus gutmütigen Kontrolleuren sehen, die eigenständig gegen das Gesetz handeln, und den vorliegenden Straftatbestand nicht zur Anzeige bringen, und es bei einer ausdrückliche mündlichen Verwarnung belassen.
Und dieses Verhalten der letzten "humanisten" sollte für minderschwere-Fälle gang und gebe sein, gibt ja genügend Fälle wo man bei minderschweren Delikten von einer Strafe absehen kann, das geht aus dem Gesetzestext bezüglich der Fischwilderei aber nicht hervor, das man davon absehen kann, ausnahme natürlich, es gibt nicht ausreichende Beweise.

Zitat: ..."wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu zwei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft."

Das "kann" fehlt dort gänzlich, somit ist es ein ziemlich gnadenloses Prozedere, direkt bestrafen, man kann nur noch das Strafmaß varieren, ala sollens den nun 1500€ sein, oder belassen wir es bei 1000€ da es noch ein Jugendlicher war.

lg nureinangler


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*



> Man stelle sich vor junge 17 Jahre alt, kriegt man eine Geldstrafe von 1500€, kurz vorm Abi, das Studium schon in sicht, so ein Schlag ins Gesicht.


Da eine Geldstrafe vom Einkommen abhängt, muss da mehr vorgefallen sein - das müssen ja mal mindestens 50 Tagessätze sein..


----------



## nureinangler (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da eine Geldstrafe vom Einkommen abhängt, muss da mehr vorgefallen sein - das müssen ja mal mindestens 50 Tagessätze sein..



Den Tathergang kenne ich in diesem Falle nur bruchstückhaft, und laut eigenen Aussagen ist es halt so vorgefallen, das er beim Schwarzangeln erwischt wurde, die Personalien aufgenommen wurden sowie das Tackle beschlagnahmt und unwesentlich später Post nach hause kam, laut eigenen aussagen keinen Fisch geangelt, und trotzdem 1500€.
Ob da jetzt doch mehr vorgefallen ist, kann ich nicht abschätzen, wage ich aber zu bezweifeln.

Auf die Frage hin, wie man das kontrollieren könnte, könnte man eine temporäre Datenbank von Gesetzessündern erstellen, ähnlich dem des von mir in keinster Weise befürworteten 3-Strike Modells in der Internetlandschaft.
Fände es halt humaner, und die Frage der Objektivität würde sich dann ja nicht mehr so ganz stellen, da anhand von Fakten geurteilt werden würde.


----------



## angler1996 (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*

deshalb ist es m.E. naja sehr gewagt, ohne den konkreten Sachverhalt zu kennen, über Strafhöhen zu diskutieren.
Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*

Er schrieb ja Geldstrafe und nicht Bußgeld..
Ich bin mir nicht mal sicher, ob es überhaupt so hohe Bußgelder gibt, müsste sich mal ein Jurist äußern.


----------



## angler1996 (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*



antonio schrieb:


> einiges weggelassen.
> 
> antonio


 
wohl meist *Mehr *weggelassen
Gruß A.


----------



## nureinangler (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*

Mit "ich kenne den Tatvorgang nur bruchstückhaft" bezog ich mich eher auf "ich war nicht dabei, deswegen keine 100% Sicherheit".
Andererseits wäre dann natürlich die Frage, wieso "Details" weggelassen werden sollten, da ich in dem Fall weder Richter noch Zeuge sein konnte 

Aber nichts ists unmöglich, die Strafe lag aber definitiv bei 1500€.
Ob mehr vorgefallen sein sollte, mag dahin gestellt sein, aber ich würde mal behaupten es wurde damals nicht geflunkert als mir das erzählt wurde.

@ Antonio: Wäre es den nicht nur eine Ordnungswidrigkeit wenn der Täter den Fischereischein besitzt, aber keine Fischereierlaubniskarte?
Also müsste das vergehen noch härter gehandhabt werden, wenn man beides nicht besäßen würde?

In dem Sinne
nureinangler


----------



## mc-flurry (21. April 2013)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*

hy an alle

weiß nicht ob wir hier richtig sind aber dennoch 

wurden soeben von der polizei beim schwarzangeln erwischt.
natürlich wissen wir alle dass dies kein kavaliersdelikt ist dennoch interressiert es und natürlich sehr was nun auf uns zukommt.
kann uns jemand etwas dazu sagen.

waren am wandern zum nächsten platz ohne angeln und nichts und wurden dort gestoppt.
der pächter des gewädders und die polizei waren vor ort.

fische hatten wir keine und wie gesagt auch keine angeln 

sie haben lediglich die koffen und mais am alten angelplatz fotografiert was kommt nun auf uns zu?

danke im vorraus


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (21. April 2013)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*

Schwarz geangelt und auch noch erwischt worden? Sorry aber das erfüllt mein Herz mit Sonnenschein an diesem recht trüben Tag 

Tja werdet ihr schon noch sehen was passiert. Kommt natürlich u. a. drauf an, wie alt ihr denn seid und ob die Beweise stand halten.


----------



## Andal (21. April 2013)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*



D1985 schrieb:


> Schwarz geangelt und auch noch erwischt worden? Sorry aber das erfüllt mein Herz mit Sonnenschein an diesem recht trüben Tag



Ich freue mich mit dir und darauf, dass es mal so richtig durchgezogen wird. Teuer muss das werden!


----------



## mc-flurry (21. April 2013)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*

ja ist klar dass man sich da freut wir sind 20 -25 wissen ja dass es nicht gerade ne tolle aktion war doch ein paar erfahrungen wären super


----------



## Ulli3D (21. April 2013)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*

Vor 2 oder 3 Jahren hat das einen Rentner am Rhein nur 600 Euronen gekostet.


----------



## pikehunter77 (21. April 2013)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*

Hoffentlich wird's richtig derb teuer...kein Mitleid #c


----------



## _berliner_989_ (21. April 2013)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*

Letztes Jahr musste einer in Berlin 800€ bezahlen


----------



## x2it (21. April 2013)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*

Bestraft wird sowas ja zum Glück mit einer satten Geldstrafe und in Extremfällen sogar mit Freiheitsentzug!


----------



## ursel_01 (21. April 2013)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*



x2it schrieb:


> Bestraft wird sowas ja zum Glück mit einer satten Geldstrafe und in Extremfällen sogar mit Freiheitsentzug!




Moin,

die Geldstrafen sind zum Glück inzwischen recht deftig, der Freiheitsentzug ist im Grunde Unsinn und wird praktisch nur dann angewendet, wenn jmnd. keine Lust hat zu bezahlen und das lieber "absitzt".Dann aber einvernehmlich.Viel flotter gehts aber im Jagdrecht.Gut so.

Jan


----------



## daci7 (21. April 2013)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*

Keine Fische und keine Angeln - ich würd sagen, dass es nicht viel geben wird.
Was war es denn für ein Gewässer?

Jetz mal ohne Gewähr - ich glaube es gibt soetwas wie "versuchte Wilderei" nicht


----------



## Andal (21. April 2013)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*



ursel_01 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Viel flotter gehts aber im Jagdrecht.Gut so.
> 
> Jan



Stimmt. Auf frischer Tat ertappte Wilderer werden im Alpenraum auch heute noch direkt erschossen!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (21. April 2013)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*



mc-flurry schrieb:


> ja ist klar dass man sich da freut wir sind 20 -25 wissen ja dass es nicht gerade ne tolle aktion war doch ein paar erfahrungen wären super



Volljährigkeit kommt da nicht gut  Eventuell gibts ne Geldstrafe und ihr bekommt vielleicht ein paar Jahre Sperre für den Fischereischein...falls ihr den überhaupt machen wollt....


----------



## Schneidi (21. April 2013)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*

ja bei den jägern gehts da noch etwas heftiger zu als bei den anglern. des jägers aufgabe ist ja auch der jagdschutz und hierzu darf er meines wissens sogar leute falls sie abhauen zum stehen bringen in dem er einen warnschuss in eine sichere richtung gibt. (natürlich nur wenn es der situation nach gerechtfertigt ist) 
bei wilderei von hoch und niederwild sind die strafen ja auch deutlich heftiger als bei fischwilderei.

bei uns in der nähe wurde letztes jahr ein schwarzangler zu 800 euro strafe verurteilt allerdings hatte er rute und beute dabei als er erwischt wurde.


----------



## x2it (22. April 2013)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*

Deswegen auch niemals ein, falls mein einen Wildunfall hatte, das Stück Wild in den Kofferraum Laden und mit nach Hause nehmen - Gilt nämlich auch als Wilderei!


----------



## maxum (22. April 2013)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*

Hallo,

nen Fall hier aus Berlin Hellersdorf (stand in der Zeitung unter 

Gerichtsreporter) da war ein mitt dreißiger der von klein auf einen

Fischereischein besaß. In dem Jahr allerdings durch eine 

Krebserkrankung und Behandlung im Krankenhaus noch nicht dazu 

gekommen war die gültige Fischereiabgabe für das Jahr zu kaufen.

War das erstemal wieder aus dem Krankenhaus und ging am 

Kaulsdorfer Gewässer angeln. Jedenfalls Kontrolle,Anzeige und 

verurteilt zu 2200€.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (22. April 2013)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*



mc-flurry schrieb:


> sie haben lediglich die koffen und mais am alten angelplatz fotografiert was kommt nun auf uns zu?
> 
> danke im vorraus



Hm... wenn ihr euren Müll am alten Platz habt liegen lassen und der durch Zeugenaussage euch zugeordnet werden kann, kommt zu der Anzeige wg. versuchten Diebstahl bzw Fischwilderei noch eine wegen Umweltverschmutzung dazu... Ich hoffe das wenigstens eine Sache nicht eingestellt wird und euch finanziell richtig weh tut.


----------



## mc-flurry (22. April 2013)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*

Würden natürlich gerne qlle den schein machen der müll war auch nicht überall zerstreut es stand eben der koffer da . Na wir werden sehen und zur freude mancher forumsmitglieder bescheid geben was passiert. Allerdings si d die wenigsten angler vor dem erwerb ihres scheines noch nie angeln gewesen. Kenne da genügend. Wie auch immer wären wir lieber an einen privatsee in der nähe u d hätten unsere tageskarte geholt.
Werden sehen 

Es war in bw falls da sich jemand auskennt wie das laufen könnte


----------



## gründler (22. April 2013)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*



Andal schrieb:


> Stimmt. Auf frischer Tat ertappte Wilderer werden im Alpenraum auch heute noch direkt erschossen!


 

Und weil der Alpenraum die Hochburg des Wilderns ist kriegt man auch noch Abends beim Hopfen Hans nen frisch gezapftes für seine tat. 

Büchseln gehen gelle,ist da so ne art Volkssport,gibt es nette Reportagen drüber,wo der Jagdpächter genau weiß wer Büchseln kommt,aber man läßt da die Kirche öfter im Dorf und trinkt dafür ein zsamm.


#h


----------



## Andal (22. April 2013)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*



gründler schrieb:


> Und weil der Alpenraum die Hochburg des Wilderns ist kriegt man auch noch Abends beim Hopfen Hans nen frisch gezapftes für seine tat.
> 
> Büchseln gehen gelle,ist da so ne art Volkssport,gibt es nette Reportagen drüber,wo der Jagdpächter genau weiß wer Büchseln kommt,aber man läßt da die Kirche öfter im Dorf und trinkt dafür ein zsamm.
> 
> ...



Sowieso... wenn der Senner ein Schwarzer ist, weiß das der Jäger, duldet es und wird derweil zur zartbitteren Versuchung für die Sennerin... auf der Alm kann man ruhig lieben, denn im Herbst wird abgetrieben!


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (23. April 2013)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*

Ich hab da mal so ne Sache gehört von der ich nicht weiss, ob es nicht ein anglerisches Großstadtmärchen ist. Jedenfalls wurde mir mal erzählt das wohl ein Bekannter beim schwarzangeln erwischt wurde, kein Schein, keine Tageskarte nichts dergleichen. Dieser Schwarzangler muss ein ziemlich dreister gewesen sein, denn er hat seinen Hintern angeblich damit gerettet, das er den Kontrolleuren vorschlägt seinen Schein mit Lehrgang in dem Verein zu machen und er anschließend beitritt und im Vorraus die Beiträge für 5 Jahre Bar bezahlt. Der Verien ist angeblich darauf eingegangen. Wo das ganze war wurde mir nicht erzählt oder ich habs vergessen. Wie bereits erwähnt, könnte auch ein anglerisches Großstadtmärchen sein, vieleicht hat ja jemand von euch mal ähnliches gehört? Für den Verein würde es sich ja mit sicherheit gelohnt haben,und für den Schwarzangler ebenso.


----------



## x2it (23. April 2013)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*

Hi,
wäre ja n guter Deal für beide gewesen!


----------



## kaipiranja (24. April 2013)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*



Rantanplan_420 schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal so ne Sache gehört von der ich nicht weiss, ob es nicht ein anglerisches Großstadtmärchen ist. Jedenfalls wurde mir mal erzählt das wohl ein Bekannter beim schwarzangeln erwischt wurde, kein Schein, keine Tageskarte nichts dergleichen. Dieser Schwarzangler muss ein ziemlich dreister gewesen sein, denn er hat seinen Hintern angeblich damit gerettet, das er den Kontrolleuren vorschlägt seinen Schein mit Lehrgang in dem Verein zu machen und er anschließend beitritt und im Vorraus die Beiträge für 5 Jahre Bar bezahlt. Der Verien ist angeblich darauf eingegangen. Wo das ganze war wurde mir nicht erzählt oder ich habs vergessen. Wie bereits erwähnt, könnte auch ein anglerisches Großstadtmärchen sein, vieleicht hat ja jemand von euch mal ähnliches gehört? Für den Verein würde es sich ja mit sicherheit gelohnt haben,und für den Schwarzangler ebenso.





 ...er schrieb das die Trachtengruppe anwesend ist, wenn die es aufgenommen haben ist so ein Deal wohl nicht mehr möglich...

Außerdem sehe ich diesen Deal nicht als Strafe - es sind die regulären Bedingungen die auch für alle anderen Angler gelten, die ehrlich ihren Schein gezogen haben...

Fischwilderei ist nichts anderes als Diebstahl und es muss halt weh tun damit ein Zeichen gesetzt wird.


Kai


----------



## Unterfranke (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber auch in Bayern geht was ohne Prüfung/Schein, sofern man einen Freund/Kollegen hat, der einen Schein hat.
> 
> Über die sogenannte Angelhelferregelung.
> 
> ...


Da irrst du dich gewaltig, denn da "da geht garnix". In Bayern darfst du dich aktiv nur als Helfer beim Keschern betätigen oder eine Angel beobachten. Das war's denn auch schon. Hängst du z. B. die Angel deines Kumpels (der einen Fischereischein hat) ins Wasser, oder nimmst am Wasser eine Angel in die Hand, an der ein Köder am Haken hängt, dann ist die gesamte Angelausrüstung dahin wenn Johnny Controletti euch dabei erwischt, dein Kumpel kriegt den Angelschein entzogen und es hagelt eine satte Geldstrafe. Wirst du mehrfach erwischt, dann geht's ab ins Cafe Viereck zum kostenlosen Urlaub auf Staatskosten, während dessen du dann nachdenken kannst über Fischwilderei.
Ich habe lange genug in Bayern geangelt und habe richtig Kohle lassen müssen an den Verband und für Angelkarten. Ganz Bayern ist teuer! Jahreskarten sind z. B. nur für eine bestimmte (kleine) Gewässerstrecke gültig und werden nur an Angelscheininhaber ausgestellt. Willst du ein paar km weiter hoch oder runter am selben Fluss oder Bach angeln, dann musst du nochmal blechen (sprich: Karte kaufen). Die Sportangler finanzieren mit ihren Beiträgen einen riesigen Anteil am Besatz durch Verbände und Vereine und ich habe daher wenig Verständnis für Schwarzangler, vor allem jene die ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste alles "rauskloppen" was an den Haken geht. 
Und nicht zuletzt: Wer so wie ich in Bayern die Angelprüfung gemacht hat, hat auch richtig Kohle (mehrere Hunderter) und drei Monate Büffelei investiert, sowie eine steife Prüfung absolviert. Wieso sollte also jeder Gustav, der von Tierschutz, Umweltschutz und Hege und Pflege keinen Dunst hat oder einen Aal nicht von einem Karpfen unterscheiden kann noch belohnt werden und nach Belieben angeln dürfen?  Der Fischereischein hat schon seine Berechtigung und das Sportangeln sollte denen vorbehalten sein die das nötige Wissen haben und für die Angelei auch bezahlen. Nassauer haben dazu m. E. keinerlei Rechte.

An deutsche Staatsbürger werden in Bayern Angelkarten (Tages-, Monats- und Jahreskarten) nur gegen Vorlage des Fischereischeins ausgegeben. "Gastangler" stehen auf einem anderen Blatt und sind eher eine Zumutung für das zahlende Volk.

Und noch was für alle "Besserwissende": Fischwilderei ist nach dem Strafrecht KEINE Ordnungswidrigkeit, sondern ein Vergehen! Das wiegt ein paar Pfund mehr und ist eine Vorstrafe (im Gegensatz zur Ordnungswidrigkeit, die nicht im Führungszeugnis vermerkt ist).


----------



## Avat-vila (27. November 2017)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*

Hoffentlich bin ich hier richtig ... mein Kumpel möchte mit mir demnächst mal an die Ostsee zum Brandungsangeln und er besitzt keinen Angelschein. Sehe ich es richtig, dass er diesen auch gar nicht zwingend benötigt? Er würde nämlich eine meiner beiden Ruten bekommen, um zu gucken, ob es etwas für ihn ist. Voraussetzung ist halt, dass dies für ihn auch gesetzeskonform ist. https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20171127/81cd7595a7f78ca56f6c9e3aeeaa9e1c.jpg


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2017)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*

In SH kann er einfach einen Touristenschein holen und ist auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## Franky (27. November 2017)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*

Jepp - absolut problemlos und strengstens legal! 
http://www.kallesangelshop.de/fisch...ischein-schleswig-holstein-online-verfuegbar/


----------



## Avat-vila (27. November 2017)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*

Besten Dank


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2017)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*

DANKE Franky, für den Link!!!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. November 2017)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*

Wer angeln will soll nen Schein machen, fertig aus.
 Meine Meinung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2017)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*

er hat ja nen (Touri)Schein dann (den kannste nicht machen, den kriegste - machen kannste nur ne Prüfung, und die braucht man halt nicht für jeden Schein)...

Ist aber hie Offtopic, hier findeste Infos zu Angeln ohne Prüfung oder Schein  in Deutschland:
Angeln ohne Angelschein in Deutschland! - So gehts!

Und Hier Diskussion zur Sinnlosigkeit der real existierenden Prüfung:
Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....


----------



## seppl184 (27. November 2017)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Wer angeln will soll nen Schein machen, fertig aus.
> Meine Meinung.


Sei froh das noch kein IQ-Test verlangt wird


----------

